# Some Questions about what Sharks and Shark Fishing off the Sand Bars



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey guys I live around Gulf Shores and recently caught my first shark! I was going for mackerel and it hit on a gotcha and 30lb braid. After we got it close enough to snap the line I began to wonder, what sharks are worth eating? If I am going to be kayak fishing just to the edge of the sand bar what sharks would I most likely encounter that are worth taking home? My family says apparently they arent bad eating :\ Any information would helpful as I do not know a lick about the shark species.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

We have caught a lot of sand sharks and black tips. They are good to eat.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Blacktips are my favorite. Here are a few tips for eating sharks . Ice them down as soon as possible, clean them as soon as you get home , remove all red meat . Cut them into finger strips ,place strips in salt , pepper , and corn meal, then boil them in grease until golden brown.


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

So when cleaning them what exactly do you look for to get rid of?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Cut around the tail as soon as you are able to,and bleed it , then clean as any other fish.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I have marinated blacktip steaks in italian dressing and grilled them, they were wonderful! That was years ago though, I caught them on a party boat and they cleaned them. A few years ago I caught one from the beach, put it in the back of the suburban, took it home to clean it (an hour or two later).

I learned the hard way why they say bleed them, ice them and clean them!!


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

If you were to be out kayak fishing and catch one, how exactly do you land it?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Fishymcfisherman said:


> If you were to be out kayak fishing and catch one, how exactly do you land it?


very carefully


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Take a small bat (I use my son's old tball bat) to subdue the fish to land it


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

how about just letting them go? a picture is just as cool


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If you want to catch & eat a shark please do so , you don"t have to feel guilty or ashamed of it !! Pictures taste like crap !!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

You must be very careful not to puncture the stomach or the acid will ruin the meat.

Rick


----------



## totalseafishing (Apr 2, 2012)

*sea fishing*

I've never caught a sand shark, can someone post a picture please.


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

GROUPERKING said:


> If you want to catch & eat a shark please do so , you don"t have to feel guilty or ashamed of it !! Pictures taste like crap !!


Very well said. People will go out and fillet and release snapper and grouper and get back to the docks and scrutinize a man for cleaning a nice shark. I know this first hand. Black tip in the 4-6ft range tastes excellent. I gut them as soon as I catch them and pack them with ice. Never took the time to do any other cutting. Just gut them and the meat is delicious.


----------

